# Sage X, New Tibor FROST colors



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Stopped by The Fish Hawk in Atlanta this Saturday and tried out the new Sage X and Scott Meridian in 10 wt. Found the X to be a little faster than the Meridian and fits my hurry up permit casting technique better.

They also had a Tibor Riptide in the new frost color with a permit engraving on it that I just had to have. The Gulfstream with a tarpon had already sold.

https://goo.gl/images/b2bYux


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Two piece Meridian?


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Nice, I love my Meridian 10wt, 4 piece. Have only cast the X in an 8, felt like a very similar rod.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> Two piece Meridian?


I tried the 4-piece 10wt, and own a 4-piece 8wt. I asked Gary about the 2-piece and was told that Scott doesn't "beef up" the 10wts and smaller like they do the 11wt and 12wt. Plus its a PIA to travel with a 2-piece. The Meridian is an excellent rod, but I chose the X because it was a little faster. I am also NOT happy about Scott's warranty registration requirements. Especially when you consider I will be using it to cast lead eyed Merkins.

https://www.scottflyrod.com/rod-registration

Although my next (and last) rod combo will probably be a 2-piece 12wt Meridian matched with a Tibor Pacific with the Spool 2 option.


----------



## JamesMB (Sep 4, 2016)

Mike, what didn't you like about the Scott registration requirements? 30 days to register the rod and the rest is pretty much industry standard; no questions asked warranty. 


The Meridian 10 is built as a permit and light tarpon rod, so it does retain the fast blank recovery like the 11 and 12, however it does have more "feel" which could be considered "less beefy". In lifting tests, it was about 1/2lb off the 11 wt, however. 

James B.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

JamesMB said:


> Mike, what didn't you like about the Scott registration requirements? 30 days to register the rod and the rest is pretty much industry standard; no questions asked warranty.


It kills resale value.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

JamesMB said:


> Mike, what didn't you like about the Scott registration requirements? 30 days to register the rod and the rest is pretty much industry standard; no questions asked warranty.
> 
> 
> The Meridian 10 is built as a permit and light tarpon rod, so it does retain the fast blank recovery like the 11 and 12, however it does have more "feel" which could be considered "less beefy". In lifting tests, it was about 1/2lb off the 11 wt, however.
> ...


James, I personally feel there is a significant step between the 10's and the 11&12's I think you might be confusing fast blank recovery with the bigger rods being stiffer.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Backwater said:


> James, I personally feel there is a significant step between the 10's and the 11&12's I think you might be confusing fast blank recovery with the bigger rods being stiffer.


James is a Scott rep in GA.


----------



## JamesMB (Sep 4, 2016)

Backwater, nope no confusion. Everyone has a different perception in rod action and line plays a huge role in any blank with regards to recovery. The 11 and 12 are "beefier" in the butt and upper butt mid, but recovery rates are +/- 4% for the blank when lined correctly (i.e. closer to true line weights used across the spectrum).


Mike. The warranty (most all premium rod companies track warranties and offer only to the original owner as well) is in place so the original owner can use the warranty, however the "fix for shipping/handling only" is null when the rod is resold. Pretty much standard practice with all of the top rod makers. The warranty is in place to protect the original purchaser


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

JamesMB said:


> Mike. The warranty (most all premium rod companies track warranties and offer only to the original owner as well) is in place so the original owner can use the warranty, however the "fix for shipping/handling only" is null when the rod is resold. Pretty much standard practice with all of the top rod makers. The warranty is in place to protect the original purchaser


What is written may be similar, but what is enforced is NOT the standard practice at all premium rod companies.


----------

